# Is it possible to replace the MC-E in the Jetbeam M1X with a warm emitter



## camaro09 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Jetbeam M1X and HATE cool tinted lights. Is it possible to just swap out emitters for a warm one in the M1X? Or maybe even repleace it with a SST-50 emitter?? Has anyone tried to do any work on these? Any idea who would do it if possible?


----------



## The_Driver (May 19, 2010)

Hi camaro09,
putting a warm/neutral-tinted MC-E into the M1X is possible and not very difficult (look into my sig-line below :devil. Putting in an SST-50 wouldn't make much sense since it is not noticeably more efficient compared to the MC-E. To get a visible difference you need to switch out the driver as well which is much more difficult then just switching out the led. In addition to this the light would become hot very fast (take a look at the Jetbeam M2S).


----------

